# Looking for fishing partners Orange/Bridge City



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Will soon be living in Bridge City and was looking for someone to fish Sabine and surrounding areas. Be cool to launch there at cow bayou or esters and just go. PM if interested.


----------



## Jridgaway (Aug 26, 2013)

*Fishing*

Hey , just letting you know I'm looking for a fishing partner quite often, live in little cypress and fish atleast one day a weekend if not two or three days . Let me know if you ever need a partner . Josh Ridgaway


----------



## jaybee193 (Feb 11, 2010)

Live in Mauriceville and shiftwork. Always looking for someone to hit Sabine with. I always launch at Cow Bayou. Let me know if interested in hooking up and wetting a hook.....


----------



## Shane Wright (Nov 13, 2013)

I live in groves and am always up for a trip. I just sold my boat but am up to split expenses.


----------



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

*Orange*

I live in Orange. I am looking at a boat to buy right now. Always lookin to go....


----------

